

Ask HN: Using the Socialcast API using PHP? - jrsmith1279

Can someone help me understand how to use Socialcast&#x27;s API with PHP? I&#x27;d like to grab the data from this URL - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;demo.socialcast.com&#x2F;api&#x2F;messages&#x2F;search.xml?q=enterprise (note: the demo username&#x2F;password are emily@socialcast.com&#x2F;demo) using PHP so that I can format it and display it, but I&#x27;m not sure how to go about doing that.<p>The documentation for their API is below and unfortunately they don&#x27;t provide any code samples:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;developers.socialcast.com&#x2F;api-documentation&#x2F;api&#x2F;messages&#x2F;search&#x2F;
======
jrsmith1279
I figured it out. Using the username/password as part of the URL string (i.e.
[https://emily@socialcast.com:demo@demo.socialcast.com/api/me...](https://emily@socialcast.com:demo@demo.socialcast.com/api/messages/search.xml?q=enterprise))
worked. I'm sure that there's a better way to do this, but this is just for
fun anyways.

